# Dance - Rhapsody



## Czech composer (Feb 20, 2016)

View attachment Dance - original composition - drum version.mp3


My first composition for accordeon... and drum kitt.
Everything should be playable. Any accordionist here?

Here is temporal link to the score.
http://www.uschovna.cz/zasilka/LIHRMLZ7YCH3MP8X-45N/CVDR3IBNAG

Hope you´ll enjoy.


----------

